# Passer de Mac OS X 10.6.8 à Mac OS 10.8.3



## beegeezzz (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir si il est possible de passer de Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549) à la dernière version de Mac OS X qui doit être 10.8.3 ?

Si oui, quel est le prix d'une licence ? `
Quelle est la procédure pour cet upgrade ?

Merci d'avance.

bee


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

oui, on peut passer de 10.6.8 à 10.8.3, ça se fait en achetant Mountain Lion sur l'App Store : 17,99 &#8364;.

Mais il faut que l'ordi puisse l'accepter, ça dépend du modèle, et qu'il ait suffisamment de RAM (4 Go mini).

Quel est le modèle exact de l'ordi concerné ?


----------



## beegeezzz (19 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> oui, on peut passer de 10.6.8 à 10.8.3, ça se fait en achetant Mountain Lion sur l'App Store : 17,99 .
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.

Voici plus d'infos sur le mac concerné :



> imac 28 pouces, dd : 1To /Mc OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)-  processeur : 3.2 GHz intel Core i3 - mémoire 4Go 1333MHz DDR3



Que pensez-vous de cette configuration ?  Est-ce assez vous pensez ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

bee


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Ce doit être un iMac 27" mi-2010, qui accepte Mountain Lion sans problème, et qui peut recevoir jusqu'à 32 Go de RAM.

Pour profiter pleinement de Mountain Lion (fluidité) il faudrait booster la RAM à au moins 8 Go, plutôt plus pour anticiper les évolutions futures des OS...

Quand on achète ML sur l'App Store, il est très facile de faire une copie de l'installateur téléchargé sur un support externe, elle pourra servir à créer une clé USB d'installation (ou autre support externe, par exemple une partition d'un DDE).


----------



## gmaa (19 Mars 2013)

Seulement ne pas oublier :
PICT c'est fini (éventuellement les convertir en JPG, PNG, ...)
Applis PPC c'est fini aussi... (dont AppleWorks)


----------



## beegeezzz (19 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ce doit être un iMac 27" mi-2010, qui accepte Mountain Lion sans problème, et qui peut recevoir jusqu'à 32 Go de RAM.
> 
> Pour profiter pleinement de Mountain Lion (fluidité) il faudrait booster la RAM à au moins 8 Go, plutôt plus pour anticiper les évolutions futures des OS...
> 
> Quand on achète ML sur l'App Store, il est très facile de faire une copie de l'installateur téléchargé sur un support externe, elle pourra servir à créer une clé USB d'installation (ou autre support externe, par exemple une partition d'un DDE).





gmaa a dit:


> Seulement ne pas oublier :
> PICT c'est fini (éventuellement les convertir en JPG, PNG, ...)
> Applis PPC c'est fini aussi... (dont AppleWorks)



Merci pour vos réponses.

@gmaa => je ne comprends pas bien votre réponse.

@Renaud : je peux lire ceic sur une page apple :



> Dans la fenêtre À propos de ce Mac, vérifiez quelle version d'OS X tourne actuellement sur votre Mac.
> Si vous avez Lion (10.7.x), vous êtes prêt à évoluer vers  Mountain Lion. Passez à l'étape 3. Si vous avez Snow Leopard (10.6.x),  faites la mise à jour vers la dernière version d'OS X Snow Leopard avant  d'acheter OS X Mountain Lion sur le Mac App Store. Cliquez sur l'icône  Apple et sélectionnez Mise à jour de logiciels pour installer Snow  Leopard 10.6.8, la dernière version.



Cela veut dire que si on a la version 10.6.8, on peut directement passer à la version 10.8.3 ?

Merci pour votre patience et votre aide.

bee


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Et aussi d'autres applications en version compatible Snow Léopard, qui ne seront pas forcément compatibles avec ML et devront être réactualisées.


----------



## beegeezzz (19 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Et aussi d'autres applications en version compatible Snow Léopard, qui ne seront pas forcément compatibles avec ML et devront être réactualisées.



La personne que j'aide utilise principalement Iphoto, vous pensez que cette application change dans Mac OS 10.8.3 ?

Où est-ce plus simple de mettre à jour Iphoto ?

Merci pour l'aide.

bee


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Cela veut dire que si on a la version 10.6.8, on peut directement passer à la version 10.8.3 ?


Oui, directement.

Concernant la compatibilité des applis, se renseigner avant.

Avant toute installation d'un OS, il faut prendre ses précautions : sauvegardes.

On peut aussi (recommandé) acheter ML pour l'installer sur un clone fait sur disque dur externe.

C'est le meilleur moyen de tester l'OS dans son environnement de travail habituel, avant de l'installer sur l'ordi.
Et ça permet de tester toutes les applications, et de faire la liste des éventuelles incompatibilités.

Pour iPhoto il faudra passer à 9.4.2.

Je ne sais plus si ça peut se faire par màj, je crois que oui... (ça dépend de la version actuelle : si c'est 9.X, oui)


----------



## gmaa (19 Mars 2013)

Détail...

En passant sous Mountain Lion depuis Snow Leopard, il faut savoir que les applications écrites en code PPC (PowerPC) ne sont plus reconnues et exécutées.
Il faut leur équivalent en code Intel.
Le format de fichier PICT n'est plus reconnu. Les applications qui les utilisaient ne peuvent plus les utiliser. Exemple Heredis (logiciel de généalogie). Sous Snow Leopard, "l'ancienne version" et la nouvelle acceptent les fichiers PICT. Passé sous Mountain Lion la nouvelle s'exécute correctement (code intel) mais les données étant PICT ils ne sont plus "vues". Il faut les convertir en JPEG par exemple.
Heureusement, GraphicConverter sait faire cela par lot... (Pas merci Apple!)
Même combat pour les .cwk d'AppleWorks... (Solution : Intaglio). (Encore pas merci Apple!)


----------



## beegeezzz (19 Mars 2013)

Mille mercis pour vos réponses qui vont beaucoup m'aider.

Je reviendrai vers vous une fois que cela sera fait.

Bonne soirée.

bee


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2013)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Je reviendrai vers vous une fois que cela sera fait.


Pour faire un test grandeur nature sans risque : tu achètes un dd externe.
Tu clones ton dd interne sur le dd externe.
Tu achètes Mountain Lion, tu te crées une clef USB bootable et tu installes ML sur le dd externe.
Puis tu démarres sur le dd externe et tu testes.


----------



## ago (22 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

Je commençait à bien galérer avec mon vieux macbook, alors j'ai décidé de faire un gros refresh !
Me voila en rute vers mon dépanneur qui me dit "disque saturé - mémoire presque amnésique...".

Bref pour aller mieux : mettre à jour l'OS, changer le disque dur et 2 barrettes de mémoire en remplacement.

350 EUR plus tard, me voila avec une config 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (celui là n'a pas changé), 4 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM et un beau disque tout neuf de 500 Go.

Reste plus qu'à mettre à jour l'OS et tout est ok ! il suffit de l'acheter sur l'app store...

Génial !

... Sauf que voila, sur l'app store, MAC OS X  Mountain Lion V10.8.3 pour la modique somme de 17,99 EUR  : "Nous navons pu procéder à votre achat. OS*X*Mountain*Lion nest pas compatible avec cet ordinateur."

Gloups !

help... comment faire la mise à jour? est ce que je suis contraint de faire une mise à jour 10.7 avant? ne pourrais je faire qu'une mise à jour 10.7.x du fait des capacité techniques de la machine?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

d'après les données : 2,2 GHz et 667 MHz, ton Mac est un modèle late 2007.

OS maxi : 10.7.5 (Lion).

Tu peux installer Snow Léopard si tu es sous Léopard (SL en vente sur l'Apple Store si tu n'as pas le DVD).

Ou Lion, soit en trouvant un support physique d'occasion, soit en demandant gentiment à Apple.


----------



## ago (22 Mars 2013)

Je suis en 10.6.8 donc pour passer en 10.7.5, il faut croiser les doigts et mettre sa bouche en coeur pour demander à Apple un DVD d'instal ?! dingue...

ok mais où dois je faire la demande ? dans un apple store? 
sur internet? mais où?

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Tu es dans une situation un peu particulière :

- Lion n'est plus en vente depuis la sortie de Mountain Lion.

- tu ne peux pas passer à ML, mais tu souhaites "upgrader" (est-ce nécessaire... ?)

Tu peux, d'après les précédents rapportés sur le forum, obtenir de Apple qu'ils te fournissent Lion (je ne sais pas si c'est par clé USB ou par mise à disposition sur l'App Store), en faisant la demande http://www.apple.com/fr/contact/

Tu peux aussi tenter dans un Apple Store, il se peut qu'ils aient quelques clé USB de Lion dispos...


----------



## ago (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir l'assistance Apple en ligne qui me dit que je peux utiliser ML (10.8) en la téléchargeant depuis l'application store de ma machine...
Mon interlocuteur me confirme que 10.8 fonctionnera avec 4 Go de RAM.

J'ai besoin d'un upgrade pour installer une appli me permettant de faire le ménage...

J'essaie ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2013)

D'après les infos que tu as toi-même données, ton Macbook ne peut pas accepter Mountain Lion : 

_"2,2 GHz et 667 MHz "_ ---> ton Mac est un modèle late 2007, OS maxi : 10.7.5 (Lion)

_"Nous n&#8217;avons pu procéder à votre achat. OS*X*Mountain*Lion n&#8217;est pas compatible avec cet ordinateur."_


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2013)

ago a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'un upgrade pour installer une appli me permettant de faire le ménage...


Méfiance avec ce type d'applications pour faire le ménage Ca peut faire bien pire !!


----------



## ago (26 Mars 2013)

Hello


Effectivement, on est plus au courant des choses ici que chez Apple...
La mise à jour de l'os sur ma machine via le process proposé par apple ne fonctionne pas !
Retour à la case départ... il me faut un os lion 10.7.5

je rappelle apple


----------



## ago (26 Mars 2013)

Finalement, j'ai eu à nouveau l'assistance apple qui m'invite à régler la somme de 18 pour passer en lion (10.7) et qui me donne dans un délai de 2 jours le lien pour télécharger la mise à jour.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu peux, d'après les précédents rapportés sur le forum, obtenir de Apple qu'ils te fournissent Lion (je ne sais pas si c'est par clé USB ou par mise à disposition sur l'App Store), en faisant la demande http://www.apple.com/fr/contact/





ago a dit:


> Finalement, j'ai eu à nouveau l'assistance apple qui m'invite à régler la somme de 18&#8364; pour passer en lion (10.7) et qui me donne dans un délai de 2 jours le lien pour télécharger la mise à jour.


Bonne nouvelle !

Comment ça marche ? Ils t'ont donné un lien direct, ou bien c'est une mise à disposition sur l'App Store ?

(en relisant, c'est un lien direct...)


----------



## ago (26 Mars 2013)

je n'ai pas encore reçu le lien direct.
il faut attendre 2 jours... (vitesse de la technologie...)


----------



## Zagora (31 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je remonte ce fil car j'ai une question du même acabit concernant mon IMAC.
Je suis une joueuse de Wow, et on me demande de passer a minima en 10.7, voire 10.8 pour avoir une bonne expérience. Comme le patch 5.4 approche, j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir jouer si je ne passe pas à cette version d'OS.
Mon IMAC est le suivant (je l'ai acheté en mai 2009) :
Processeur : 3.06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire : 4 Go 1067 Mhz DDR3

Jeu de composants :	ATI Radeon HD 4850
  Type :	Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :	PCIe
  Longueur de la voie PCIe :	x16
  VRAM (totale) :	512 Mo
  Fournisseur :	ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x944a
  Identifiant de révision :	0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :	113-B9090C-181
  Version du gestionnaire EFI :	01.00.327
  Moniteurs :
iMac :
  Résolution :	1920 x 1200
  Profondeur de pixels :	Couleurs 32 bits (ARGB8888)
  Moniteur principal :	Oui
  Miroir :	Désactivé
  Connecté :	Oui
  Intégré :	Oui

C'est un IMAC 24 pouces

Merci d'avance. Je suis en 10.6.8


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2013)

Bon choix, belle machine  que tu pourras monter à 8 Go de RAM (acheter deux barrettes de 4 Go chacune) si tu décides d'acheter Mountain Lion.

Avant d'installer cet OS, fait une sauvegarde complète de ta machine (dans l'idéal : un clone).


----------



## Clemmelc (3 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

idem je me permets de réveiller cette discussion.

Je monte des documentaires sur un mac 10.6.8 (OS X Snow Leopard ) en utilisant final cut 7, et je pense (il était temps) à faire mes mises à jours.
Me viens une question toute bête et j'avoue être dans le flou.

M'est-il possible d'utiliser Final Cut X sous snow leopard?

Dois-je forcement faire une mise à jour du système?

Afin de savoir si j'ai bien saisi après avoir trainer quelques heures sur le net.

Il me faut :
-sortir 18 pour passer en 10.7 (vous me confirmer?)
-ensuite de 10.7 à ?
Je n'ai pas saisi s'il m'est possible de faire ma mise à jour jusqu'au 10.10  OS X Yosemite
Si oui dois-je effectuer cela étape par étape (10.8, 10.9 etc...)?

M'est il vraiment nécessaire de passez sous 10.10 (peur de me créer des soucis).

Ensuite vient la seconde question. Final Cut X semble être compatible avec toutes les versions (y compris 10.6.8). Y a til un changement si je bascule sur 10.10?
http://www.youstudio.fr/avez-vous-un-mac-compatible-avec-final-cut-pro-x/

Ci-dessous ma configuration :
Macbook pro acheté en novembre 2009
  Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
  Version du noyau :    Darwin 10.8.0
  Jeu de composants :    NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
  Type :    Processeur graphique (GPU)
  VRAM (totale) :    256 Mo


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2014)

Ton lien date un peu.


D&#8217;après le Mac App Store et le site Apple, la version actuelle de Final Cut Pro est à  OS X 10.9.2 minimum.

http://www.apple.com/fr/final-cut-pro/specs/

Donc, tu es obligé de passer Yosemite puisque Mavericks n&#8217;est de toute façon plus disponible.

Pas besoin d&#8217;en passer par Lion ou Mountain Lion pour ça. C&#8217;est directe depuis le MAS de Snow. Par contre, il faudra sans doute faire une clean dans un deuxième temps.

Le changement risque d&#8217;être brutal. 

Prévoir au moins 8 Go de Ram avec ta machine.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2014)

Clemmelc a dit:


> M'est il vraiment nécessaire de passez sous 10.10 (peur de me créer des soucis).


Pour limiter les soucis, fais toi un clone de ton disque dur. Ensuite tu installes Yosemite soit sur ton clone, soit sur ton dd interne, pour tester.
En cas de gros souci, tu pourras revenir en arrière grâce à ce clone.

Attends peut être la 10.10.2 avant de faire l'installation.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> ()
> 
> Attends peut être la 10.10.2 avant de faire l'installation.



Oh! Oui.


----------

